# Harold Wood Hospital Morgue - May 2011



## nelly (May 29, 2011)

This was a quick fly by visit to Harold Wood purely for the famous morgue.

Visited with, wait for it... Skeleton Key, Priority 7, Trog, Wevsky, Silver Rainbow, Space Invader, Obscurity and a non member called Ben. Yup 9 of us in a morgue, tripods everywhere all getting in the way of each others shots!!! It was a frigging nightmare!!! 

This is for the history buffs...............

_The hospital was opened in 1909 by West Ham County Borough council, as the Grange convalescent home for children, which operated with the nearby Plaistow fever hospital. The Grange had been a private house, built in 1884 by John Compton, owner of the Gubbins estate. The convalescent home was maintained by the county borough until the Second World War, as an emergency hospital. After the war it became a permanent hospital, and in the 1960s was significantly enlarged.

The hospital later became part of the Barking, Havering and Redbridge Hospitals NHS Trust. It was closed on 13 December 2006 with patients and functions relocated to Queen's Hospital and to King George Hospital. The site vacated by the hospital has been earmarked for a 470-home housing development.
The original plan to keep certain NHS facilities has been superseded and the entire plot has been approved for residential development. Local residents are opposing the proposal of over 800 dwellings, including a 9 storey block.
_
Before we done the morgue we had a quick mooch around the hospital and found this gem, you have heard of the famous fire extinguisher room, well meet the floor buffer room............







On to the meaty bit............





































































​


----------



## urban phantom (May 29, 2011)

Nice one well done worth pop in for


----------



## sparky. (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant pics good work


----------



## klempner69 (May 29, 2011)

Crackin pics Nelly particularly the corner shot of the fridge doors.


----------



## alex76 (May 29, 2011)

Nicely done as always nelly cheers


----------



## Em_Ux (May 29, 2011)

Look interesting!

Nice pics


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 29, 2011)

Them buffers remind me of daleks lol.


----------



## night crawler (May 29, 2011)

Looks like a production line with all the tables.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 30, 2011)

*Haroldwood Hospital and Morgue - May 2011 (pic Heavy)*

Harold Wood Hospital was located in the London Borough of Havering. London South Bank University Havering campus is currently located at the hospital site.
The hospital was opened in 1909 by West Ham County Borough council, as the Grange convalescent home for children. It operated alongside the nearby Plaistow fever hospital. The Grange had been a private house, built in 1884 by John Compton, who owned the Gubbins estate. The convalescent home was maintained by the county borough as an emergency hospital until the outbreak of the Second World War. After the war its status changed to permanent hospital, and in the 1960’s it was dramatically increased in size.
The hospital later fell under the Barking, Havering and Redbridge Hospitals NHS Trust. It doors were closed on 13 December 2006 with all services relocated to Queen's Hospital and to King George Hospital. With the site vacated by the hospital it was earmarked for a 470-home housing development. 

*The Hospital Photos*































































*The Morgue
*


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

Nice stuff mate and a fantastic day


----------



## klempner69 (May 30, 2011)

Good stuff Priority7..still havent seen this place yet.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 30, 2011)

Apologies I neglected to mention this was a large group visit with Nelly, Skeleton Key, Trog and several others. An interesting excursion to say the least


----------



## ashfu (May 30, 2011)

Was it hard getting in to the place?


----------



## Priority 7 (May 30, 2011)

Nice work Nelly some of mine failed to come out...possibly the noise distracting me


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

Very Nice! Looks a little spooky


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

More great pics - Thanks!


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

ashfu said:


> Was it hard getting in to the place?









Priority 7 said:


> Nice work Nelly some of mine failed to come out...possibly the noise distracting me



Noise??? What noise mate???


----------



## Roy S (May 30, 2011)

Nice pics.

They still use a little bit of the old site -

http://haroldwoodgpwalkin.co.uk/


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

Roy S said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> They still use a little bit of the old site -
> 
> http://haroldwoodgpwalkin.co.uk/



Yeah, you could throw a stone at that building from the morgue


----------



## FLEXX (May 30, 2011)

some cracking shots there mate nice!


----------



## 2dgreengiant (Jun 1, 2011)

Great pics! I would be too scared to sit or lay on the tables haha would freak me out


----------



## Nobby1974 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good work lads! I've been here a couple of times, but have never had the chance to just soak up the atmosphere, so to speak. Will share one of my old pics from the place as a half-assed thank you for sharing yours!




IMG_9643 by ian.malone, on Flickr


----------



## RichardH (Jun 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> On to the meaty bit............



Presumably not too meaty. I know that the NHS occasionally slips up when clearing out a hospital, but that would be a bit worrying.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nobby1974 said:


> Good work lads! I've been here a couple of times, but have never had the chance to just soak up the atmosphere, so to speak. Will share one of my old pics from the place as a half-assed thank you for sharing yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only Nelly looked that good in Latex


----------



## nelly (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think she was there when we visited. Umm. No. I'm sure I would have noticed her 

P7. You can only dream of me in latex mate!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> I don't think she was there when we visited. Umm. No. I'm sure I would have noticed her
> 
> P7. You can only dream of me in latex mate!!!



Thats no dream thats a nightmare and a huge bill from the head doctor


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 11, 2011)

Brilliant pics! Looks really interesting there


----------



## toxic frog (Jun 12, 2011)

ooooh great photos! I would love to lie on one of those morgue slabs - just to see what it would be like.  Also, i noticed in one of the pictures of the morgue at the start, there is a toilet right next to the slab, anyone know why there would be a toilet there? Unless its for those medical trainees who find out they dont have a very strong stomach and need to puke!


----------



## Potter (Jun 15, 2011)

Purely superb.

"DRILL PLUG" - Disturbing


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 15, 2011)

The whole place looked remarkably clean!!!! Especially the fridge....


----------

